# Does electric smoker produce smoke?



## maxtere (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello, I am sorry for my lame question. Does electric smoker make smoke? I have seen some review videos and it looks like it doesnt produce smoke outside of the smoker. My problem is that I want smoker on terrace of appartment house in the first floor so I dont want to make problem to neighboroughs. Thanks


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2021)

As far as I know all smokers will produce smoke, but with electric you can control how much, just bring you neighbors some smoked meats so they dont complain. I would check with the rules of your complex before investing in one though. But I guess its easier to ask for forgiveness then permission


----------



## Ringer (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes electric smokers produce smoke. You can control the amount by the type and amount of fuel you feed it to some extent. Your neighbors will probably notice when it is running. If they don't see the smoke they will most likely smell it.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 15, 2021)

I cannot imagine using a smoker of any type in a complex such as you describe without having smoke being an issue for the neighbors, especially those above you.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2021)

The amount of smoke my MES30 (Masterbuilt Electric Smoker) puts out, while not strong, is definitely noticeable.  Personally, I really like the smell but, unfortunately, not everybody does.
Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2021)

well...  If you don't put chips in it then it will not smoke....  but then it's just a low temp oven ... kinda defeating the purpose ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> well...  If you don't put chips in it then it will not smoke....  but then it's just a low temp oven ... kinda defeating the purpose ...




^^^^Winner-Winner---Chicken Dinner!!^^^^
You might get a little steam when your Smoker's hot air hits the outside cold air, but you won't get any wood smoke, unless you add wood.

Bear


----------



## Smoking Audi (Dec 15, 2021)

Check your lease and get a ruling from the office if you can even use it there in the first place. Some will limit charcoal or gas grill to be used in certain places or on which floor or even how close to the structure you are allowed. If the complex says you are legal then you are free to use even if the neighbors complain. You can mitigate complaints by making more and sharing as well.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 15, 2021)

Like others have said, you're in sketchy territory there. It won't put out the smoke of, say, an offset or something but there will be some smoke.
When I lived in apartments most people didn't really spend much time outside, but some just like to complain.
Check with the management before making an investment. Electric smokers pull some wattage and they may have issues with that....


----------



## cmayna (Dec 15, 2021)

Of course, it would help a lot if your next door neighbors loved smoked meat.  THEN, they might tolerate a whif of smoke here and there.  But then you would need to be very generous.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2021)

This is the better answer 
M
 maxtere
.


Smoking Audi said:


> Check your lease and get a ruling from the office if you can even use it there in the first place. Some will limit charcoal or gas grill to be used in certain places or on which floor or even how close to the structure you are allowed. If the complex says you are legal then you are free to use even if the neighbors complain. You can mitigate complaints by making more and sharing as well.


*IF* apartments allow grills or smokers here in the US, It is usually limited to electric or gas


----------



## old sarge (Dec 15, 2021)

IF you can find one of these, maybe eBay or craigslist or a local thrift store,  it will work just fine.  Maybe too smokey.  A fellow that used to work in our office had one and brought it in each time there was some sort of get together. You could place it on your stove top under your range hood with the fan on.  I will say that the food cooked wonderfully well.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2021)

I have an electric roaster oven.
I use it for reheating and serving smoked meat when we have a large gathering.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 15, 2021)

Roaster ovens are great when you need more "ovens".  We have 3.  The Oster I posted above has two little wood chip holders inside between the well and roaster pan. And it will smoke.  Not much room for the smoke to thin out with a large volume of air. But I think the smoker version might only be available on the used market.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 16, 2021)

old sarge said:


> ...
> The Oster I posted above has two little wood chip holders inside between the well and roaster pan. And it will smoke.  Not much room for the smoke to thin out with a large volume of air. But I think the smoker version might only be available on the used market.


Never heard of that model


----------

